# Fehlerhafter Linux-Treiber beschädigt Netzwerkkarte



## Newsfeed (23 September 2008)

Der Treiber e1000e in aktuellen Vorabversionen des Linux-Kernels 2.6.27 hat einen Fehler, der PCIe-Gigabit-NICs von Intel unbrauchbar machen kann. Betroffen sind unter anderem die aktuellen Test- und Entwicklerversionen von Fedora, OpenSuse und Ubuntu.

Weiterlesen...


----------

